# Swollen after first heat



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

My female Penny’s vulva was incredibly swollen during her first and only heat so far. Comparable to other female dogs I’ve had. It has gone back down but her nipples and vulva still remain quite a big larger than before her first heat. Is this normal? Thank you!


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

I should add that it has been almost a month since her heat.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee's vulva eventually returned to a normal size but her nipples never did. I can't really remember how long it took to return to normal though.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

It took longer than a month the for Willow's vulva and nipples to go down in size, and both remain larger than pre-heat. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

